# Italia - Svizzera. 12 novembre ore 20.45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2021)

Partita cruciale per l'Italia per la qualificazione ai mondiali in Qatar. Uno spareggio praticamente. Italia e Svizzera hanno entrambi 14 punti. L'Italia dovrà necessariamente vincere o comunque non perdere ed andare in Irlanda del Nord e fare tanti gol visto che la differenza reti è solo +2

Mancini dovrà fare a meno di Bonucci e Chiellini.

La diretta sulla Rai venerdì 12 novembre alle 20.45

*ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Locatelli; Chiesa, Belotti, Insigne. Ct. Mancini*

*SVIZZERA (4-2-3-1): Sommer; Mbabu, Schär, Akanji, Ricardo Rodríguez; Freuler, Zakaria; Steffen, Sow, Shaqiri, Gavranovic. Ct. Yakin.*


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2021)

*Mancini annuncia: Pellegrini e Zaniolo lasciano il ritiro. Barella da valutare.*


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2021)

Che palle..


----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita cruciale per l'Italia per la qualificazione ai mondiali in Qatar. Uno spareggio praticamente. Italia e Svizzera hanno entrambi 14 punti. L'Italia dovrà necessariamente vincere o comunque non perdere ed andare in Irlanda del Nord e fare tanti gol visto che la differenza reti è solo +2
> 
> Mancini dovrà fare a meno di Bonucci e Chiellini.
> 
> ...


Non facciamo scherzi eh...


----------



## mandraghe (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Mancini annuncia: Pellegrini e Zaniolo lasciano il ritiro. Barella da valutare.*




Non scherziamo, Barella deve recuperare e giocare a tutti i costi, e per tutti i 95 minuti.

E lo dico per amore della nazionale


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita cruciale per l'Italia per la qualificazione ai mondiali in Qatar. Uno spareggio praticamente. Italia e Svizzera hanno entrambi 14 punti. L'Italia dovrà necessariamente vincere o comunque non perdere ed andare in Irlanda del Nord e fare tanti gol visto che la differenza reti è solo +2
> 
> Mancini dovrà fare a meno di Bonucci e Chiellini.
> 
> ...


Anche stavolta prendo le distanze. Questa italia non mi rappresenta.
Ci vedremo in tempi migliori.

Auguro alla maglia ogni bene, per carità. L'azzurro è sempre l'azzurro, chi lo indossa è molto meno azzurro.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Barella deve recuperare e giocare a tutti i costi, e per tutti i 95 minuti.
> 
> E lo dico per amore della nazionale


Quelli dell'inter da due anni pagano pegno alla sfortuna... durante la sosta per le nazionali.
Saranno tutti sani e pronti alla ripresa del campionato.
Nemmeno quotato.

Ora tutti stirati e col covid.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quelli dell'inter da due anni pagano pegno alla sfortuna... durante la sosta per le nazionali.
> Saranno tutti sani e pronti alla ripresa del campionato.
> Nemmeno quotato.
> 
> Ora tutti stirati e col covid.



Questo l'anno passato ha giocato 63 partite. E non ha mai avuto nemmeno un mal di gola. 

A casa poi deve pure badare a tre figlie piccole, boh è indistruttibile. 

Perfino Gosens, nonostante i bibitoni di Bangsbo, alla fine ha ceduto e si è rotto. Barella corre, gioca e fatica da anni e non ha mai nulla, dal 2016 ad oggi ha saltato solo 16 partite per infortunio. Allucinante, scoppia di salute.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche stavolta prendo le distanze. Questa italia non mi rappresenta.
> Ci vedremo in tempi migliori.
> 
> Auguro alla maglia ogni bene, per carità. L'azzurro è sempre l'azzurro, chi lo indossa è molto meno azzurro.


Non solo chi lo indossa,estenderei lo sdegno a tutto il carrozzone che gravita intorno alla nazionale.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Novembre 2021)

*Per la Svizzera fuori Xhaka, Seferovic, Embolo, Elvedi, Fassnacht , Kobel e Zuber*


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita cruciale per l'Italia per la qualificazione ai mondiali in Qatar. Uno spareggio praticamente. Italia e Svizzera hanno entrambi 14 punti. L'Italia dovrà necessariamente vincere o comunque non perdere ed andare in Irlanda del Nord e fare tanti gol visto che la differenza reti è solo +2
> 
> Mancini dovrà fare a meno di Bonucci e Chiellini.
> 
> ...


ovviamente tonali e calabria verranno fatti giocare non questa ma la prossima, lunedi sera, così avranno meno tempo di recuperare


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (10 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Per la Svizzera fuori Xhaka, Seferovic, Embolo, Elvedi, Fassnacht , Kobel e Zuber*


Vincere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Raryof (10 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ovviamente tonali e calabria verranno fatti giocare non questa ma la prossima, lunedi sera, così avranno meno tempo di recuperare


Tonali dovrebbe giocare con la Svizzera visto che non è lui che sta a -14 dalle capoliste al contrario di Locatelli.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Per la Svizzera fuori Xhaka, Seferovic, Embolo, Elvedi, Fassnacht , Kobel e Zuber*



*La probabile formazione dell'Italia *

*ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Locatelli; Chiesa, Belotti, Insigne. CT: Mancini.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2021)

Assenza di Bonucci e Chiellini è una brutta notizia? chiedo per un amico


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia
> 
> ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Locatelli; Chiesa, Belotti, Insigne. CT: Mancini.*



Belotti mi pare ancora imbalsamato dopo l'infortunio. Mancini potrebbe anche provare Chiesa falso 9 e Berardi a destra. Mi sembra una formazione migliore. Probabilmente Tonali meriterebbe più di Locatelli per quello visto fino ad ora ma immagino partirà dalla panchina e magari entrerà nel secondo tempo.


----------



## sunburn (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Belotti mi pare ancora imbalsamato dopo l'infortunio. Mancini potrebbe anche provare Chiesa falso 9 e Berardi a destra. Mi sembra una formazione migliore. Probabilmente Tonali meriterebbe più di Locatelli per quello visto fino ad ora ma immagino partirà dalla panchina e magari entrerà nel secondo tempo.


Mancini dovrebbe andarsi a leggere le convocazioni di Lippi per i Mondiali 2010 per capire che la riconoscenza verso un gruppo può essere fatale.
Calabria e Tonali sono superiori ai titolari che sembra intenzionato a schierare e andrebbero schierati in questa, non nella prossima(come invece probabilmente farà).


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

*ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Locatelli; Chiesa, Belotti, Insigne. Ct. Mancini*

*SVIZZERA (4-2-3-1): Sommer; Mbabu, Schär, Akanji, Ricardo Rodríguez; Freuler, Zakaria; Steffen, Sow, Shaqiri, Gavranovic. Ct. Yakin.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Ho brutte sensazioni tipo seconda volta Lippi e tipo Ventura, però non dovremmo aver alcun problema a passare


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*
*
Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson Palmieri; Barella, Jorginho, Locatelli; Chiesa, Belotti, Insigne. Allenatore: Roberto Mancini.
*
*Svizzera (4-3-2-1): Sommer; Widmer, Akanji, Schar, Rodriguez; Vargas, Zakaria, Freuler; Steffen, Shaqiri, Okafor. Allenatore: Murat Yakin*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson Palmieri; Barella, Jorginho, Locatelli; Chiesa, Belotti, Insigne. Allenatore: Roberto Mancini.*
> 
> *Svizzera (4-3-2-1): Sommer; Widmer, Akanji, Schar, Rodriguez; Vargas, Zakaria, Freuler; Steffen, Shaqiri, Okafor. Allenatore: Murat Yakin*



bisogna vincere a tutti i costi, non si può fare un altro mondiale a casa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

barella già dentro. che mostro.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera avanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Gol stupendo poco da dire


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Dollarumma mani piegate


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Imparabile anche no dai. Se Zizo fosse il top mondo che ci raccontano questa la prendeva.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Eccallà 

Grande Dollarumma pure Dracula avrebbe fatto meglio


----------



## kipstar (12 Novembre 2021)

gigio per me poteva fare qualcosina di più.....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Sarà un'altra sconfitta epica temo


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

Madonna che degrado


----------



## Viulento (12 Novembre 2021)

e si ribecca la svezia allo spareggio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Il tiro era fortissimo ma praticamente addosso a Donnarumma. Papera per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

Imparabile ovviamente per la RAI. Il Tata la prendeva, senza scomodare Maignan


----------



## Baba (12 Novembre 2021)

Alla Rai hanno detto 20 volte “era imparabile” hahah ma dove?!


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Che portierone ragazzi!!!!


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Alla Rai hanno detto 20 volte “era imparabile” hahah ma dove?!


Per la RAI ogni gol preso da Zizo è imparabile per definizione.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Si e fatto scivolare la palla sopra la mano,tiro centralissimo.

7 volte il telecronista si e premurato a dire " imparabile "7 volte


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

ma ci va con la mano sbagliata !!
che cesso di portiere


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Facciamo un gioco: secondo voi a chi verrà data la colpa in caso di fallimento?Quando si vince è merito del blocco juve,quando si perde invece il blocco juve non viene menzionato,come per magia,chi sarà il malcapitato che si becchera' gli improperi di una nazione intera?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Se non si va al mondiale per la seconda volta di fila voglio vedere poi che coraggio i giocatori a chiedere gli stipendioni e i palloni d'oro

Mamma mia che pena


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Facciamo un gioco: secondo voi a chi verrà data la colpa in caso di fallimento?Quando si vince è merito del blocco juve,quando si perde invece il blocco juve non viene menzionato,come per magia,chi sarà il malcapitato che si becchera' gli improperi di una nazione intera?


Sarà colpa di Tonali che entra all 88esimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Locatelli che pena


----------



## Milo (12 Novembre 2021)

Scusate ma anche a voi va un po’ scatti/sgranato o è un problema mio?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Facciamo un gioco: secondo voi a chi verrà data la colpa in caso di fallimento?Quando si vince è merito del blocco juve,quando si perde invece il blocco juve non viene menzionato,come per magia,chi sarà il malcapitato che si becchera' gli improperi di una nazione intera?


Daranno colpa al campionato mediocre con squadre come il Milan che non hanno italiani abbastanza bravi ad aiutare la nazionale


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Giocano col cagotto. È evidente che sentono il fantasma della Svezia.


----------



## Viulento (12 Novembre 2021)

numero di locatelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Facciamo un gioco: secondo voi a chi verrà data la colpa in caso di fallimento?Quando si vince è merito del blocco juve,quando si perde invece il blocco juve non viene menzionato,come per magia,chi sarà il malcapitato che si becchera' gli improperi di una nazione intera?


calabria o tonali


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

Zizzo comunque è sempre più ciccione, guardatelo bene. Chissà che magnate con Mino


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sarà colpa di Tonali che entra all 88esimo


Non sorprenderti se così fosse,non diranno mai che la colpa è dei Bonucci-chiellini-chiesa-donnarumma.Ricordo ancora il mondiale del 2014,con 6 juventini in campo fummo mandati a casa dal Costarica e diedero addosso a Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè barella è riuscito a sbagliare da un metro


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma anche a voi va un po’ scatti/sgranato o è un problema mio?


guarda sul 101 di sky, se lo hai. anche a me su antenna va male.

sommer 3 volte meglio di gigio


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Daranno colpa al campionato mediocre con squadre come il Milan che non hanno italiani abbastanza bravi ad aiutare la nazionale


Be',questa nazionale è scarsa,non possiamo negarlo e purtroppo dipende anche dal campionato,ma non solo.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda sul 101 di sky, se lo hai. anche a me su antenna va male.
> 
> sommer 3 volte meglio di gigio


Sommer da un pó di tempo è tra i più bravi.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Sommer è molto più forte di donnarumma


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Daranno colpa al campionato mediocre con squadre come il Milan che non hanno italiani abbastanza bravi ad aiutare la nazionale


C’è un evidente ostracismo… per quanto odi romagnoli non può essere ritenuto più scarso di Ferrari del Sassuolo. Calabria incomprensibile… tonali vale 10 Locatelli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Novembre 2021)

Alla fine la sfangheremo,ma che pena questa nazionale


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> C’è un evidente ostracismo… per quanto odi romagnoli non può essere ritenuto più scarso di Ferrari del Sassuolo. Calabria incomprensibile… tonali vale 10 Locatelli


Esatto. Almeno tre italiani del Milan sono assolutamente da posto titolare in nazionale e non vengono considerati.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ci va con la mano sbagliata !!
> che cesso di portiere


No la mano e quella giusta, e la spinta e l'apertura della mano che sbagliata.

Guarda Sommer tecnicamente un'altra storia.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zizzo comunque è sempre più ciccione, guardatelo bene. Chissà che magnate con Mino


Vero,tra 3-4 anni non potrà più fare il portiere,anche Peruzzi tendeva ad ingrassare,ma era agilissimo, cosa che non è il bamboccio.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Esatto. Almeno tre italiani del Milan sono assolutamente da posto titolare in nazionale e non vengono considerati.


Di Lorenzo sta facendo un ottima stagione,non è scandaloso vederlo in campo al posto di Calabria,il vero schifo è vedere Locatelli e non Tonali,e se lo dico io che ero uno dei più scettici su Tonali...


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,tra 3-4 anni non potrà più fare il portiere,anche Peruzzi tendeva ad ingrassare,ma era agilissimo, cosa che non è il bamboccio.


Per me è già finito come portiere


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Chi era quel tale che ha definito di Lorenzo il miglior terzino destro d'Europa?
Ah si , Costacurta .

Il vino novello fa male.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Di Lorenzo sta facendo un ottima stagione,non è scandaloso vederlo in campo al posto di Calabria,il vero schifo è vedere Locatelli e non Tonali,e se lo dico io che ero uno dei più scettici su Tonali...


Non discuto quello, su di Lorenzo hai ragione, ma Calabria non è da meno e fino a poco fa non veniva nemmeno convocato


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sommer da un pó di tempo è tra i più bravi.


Straordinario tecnicamente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Dollarumma in 2 tempi su una palla morbida poi si alza e corre come un p1rla da solo con Belotti a terra


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma se paregiamo siamo fuori?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Locatelli lo vedrei bene come uomo immagine in una pubblicità di water : il re dello scarico. 
Gli dai palla e lui te la rida' dietro. 


Mai mai mai si postura per prendere palla tra le linee. 
Qualcuno gli insegni come ci si postura in mezzo al campo.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me è già finito come portiere


In effetti se non fa progressi in questa fase nelle cose in cui è più carente non vedo quando potrà iniziare a farli,inoltre la tendenza ad ingrassare lo limiterà parecchio.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma se paregiamo siamo fuori?


C'è ancora l'ultima partita.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Fantastico, ho appena rivisto l’uscita e il rientro veloce sulla linea di porta da calcio d’angolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Non si capisce di che fuorigioco parlavano lol


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Gol di culo, ma oggi servirà, quindi bene così.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Dai abbiamo pareggiato


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Uscita a farfalle di sommer eh


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

Gol convalidato dai


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Solo così con uno schema potevamo segnare, un vero bucho


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Locatelli lo vedrei bene come uomo immagine in una pubblicità di water : il re dello scarico.
> Gli dai palla e lui te la rida' dietro.
> 
> 
> ...


"Ti abbiamo aspettato tanto" cit.dei tifosi gobbi all'arrivo di tal mediocre.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

finalmente è tornato il portiere paperone


----------



## Milo (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda sul 101 di sky, se lo hai. anche a me su antenna va male.
> 
> sommer 3 volte meglio di gigio



su sky l’ho oscurata la partita, bho


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Belotti comunque per questi livelli è semplicemente inadatto. Invisibile


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Belotti comunque per questi livelli è semplicemente inadatto. Invisibile


Immobile là davanti resta il meno peggio. Triste come storia.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Belotti comunque per questi livelli è semplicemente inadatto. Invisibile


Il problema è che non so quale sia un livello adatto per lui


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Belotti comunque per questi livelli è semplicemente inadatto. Invisibile


E pensa che se rinnova Ibra,sarà il massimo a cui potremo ambire noi milanisti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Rodriguez gode doppio a far ammonire uno juventino. 
Chiesa una capra capace che ci fa lasciare in 10


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2021)

Ho acceso adesso, ho visto un arbitro pelato e mi è venuto un infarto... pensavo fosse quello là.

Non voglio mai più vederlo in vita mia!


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Di Lorenzo uno scandalo meglio uno a caso del Venezia 
Dietro facciamo piena comunque


----------



## Goro (12 Novembre 2021)

Gianni Vio eterno specialista


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No la mano e quella giusta, e la spinta e l'apertura della mano che sbagliata.
> 
> Guarda Sommer tecnicamente un'altra storia.


per me no, la palla era centrale ci arrivava col destro, non era abbastanza angolata da doversi tuffare ed andarci col sx. mi è parso così.


----------



## GP7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Locatelli è di una pochezza imbarazzante


----------



## David Drills (12 Novembre 2021)

Nazionale veramente imbarazzante, piena di mezzi giocatori juventini, infami e scarponi. Acerbi è semplicemente inadatto a questi livelli.

La vittoria dell'europeo è paragonabile a quella della Grecia, l'ho sempre pensato.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E pensa che se rinnova Ibra,sarà il massimo a cui potremo ambire noi milanisti.


È più forte Colombo, è più forte anche Pellegri


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Devo ancora vedere il gol che ha preso topo immondo.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Nazionale veramente imbarazzante, piena di mezzi giocatori juventini, infami e scarponi. Acerbi è semplicemente inadatto a questi livelli.
> 
> La vittoria dell'europeo è paragonabile a quella della Grecia, l'ho sempre pensato.


Se lo rigiocassero 10 volte non farebbe nemmeno una semifinale,per me 3 partite sculate tra supplementari e rigori parlano molto chiaro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma come abbiamo vinto l europeo non lo sa nessuno.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo vinto l europeo non lo sa nessuno.


Merito del blocco juve,dovresti saperlo.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Novembre 2021)

Belotti è un pippone clamoroso, e qui dentro per anni ne tessevano le lodi come il centravanti ideale per noi. Alla larga, per carità.


----------



## Gamma (12 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Merito del blocco juve,dovresti saperlo.



Di Super Gigio, che ha parato lo stesso numero di rigori parati da Pickford in finale(tirati anche male, tra l'altro), ma nessuno lo dice...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Fatemi capire: la RAI a fine primo tempo non mostra il gol subito dal modigliani?
Oscurantismo suino?

Il potete malefico di questo essere è assurdo.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Di Super Gigio, che ha parato lo stesso numero di rigori parati da Pickford in finale(tirati anche male, tra l'altro), ma nessuno lo dice...


Ovvio che nessuno lo dica,altrimenti non si potrebbe esaltare il prodotto interno in puro stile italiota.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Novembre 2021)

Ah Adani è finito qua ahahahhahah


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Belotti è un pippone clamoroso, e qui dentro per anni ne tessevano le lodi come il centravanti ideale per noi. Alla larga, per carità.


Belotti non può giocare mai centravanti unico. Va messo vicino a un altro attaccante. E lo stesso vale per Immobile che deve avere una spalla. Non sono fenomeni, ma in un 4-3-3 presi da soli diventano inutili. Sono attaccanti da 3-5-2 o 4-4-2.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Insigne è poco più alto del pallone. 
Spavento.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Belotti non può giocare mai centravanti unico. Va messo vicino a un altro attaccante. E lo stesso vale per Immobile che deve avere una spalla. Non sono fenomeni, ma in un 4-3-3 presi da soli diventano inutili. Sono attaccanti da 3-5-2 o 4-4-2.


ok, ma tecnicamente è inguardabile. E' un centravanti vecchio stile, che ormai non ci azzecca nulla con le grandi squadre. Ne starei alla larga francamente.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

veramente dobbiamo giocare con il falso nueve ?
vinciamo gli europei e non abbiamo un attaccante


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Insigne scandaloso oggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Nazionale veramente imbarazzante, piena di mezzi giocatori juventini, infami e scarponi. Acerbi è semplicemente inadatto a questi livelli.
> 
> La vittoria dell'europeo è paragonabile a quella della Grecia, l'ho sempre pensato.



Italia esatto ritratto dei gobbi.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

è una mezz'ora forse decisiva per Tonali


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ok, ma tecnicamente è inguardabile. E' un centravanti vecchio stile, che ormai non ci azzecca nulla con le grandi squadre. Ne starei alla larga francamente.


Sicuramente bisognerebbe puntare su profili più alti e lui ormai sembra essersi bruciato. Però ai tempi in cui ce lo accostavano e avevamo centravanti comunque non eccezionali, messo in coppia con un Piatek o un Cutrone poteva anche essere una buona opzione, certo non ai prezzi che chiedeva il Torino.


----------



## GP7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è una mezz'ora forse decisiva per Tonali


Forza Sandrino


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

un ragazzo giovane come belotti che cammina in campo ad inizio ripresa...non si poteva vedere


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali due palloni toccati, due passaggi perfetti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali in 1 minuto ha già fatto più di Locatelli


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali rispetto a Locatelli è di un'altra categoria.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali entrato a disegnare calcio


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Uscita a farfalle di sommer eh


L'uscita era giusta il tempo invece sbagliato


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me no, la palla era centrale ci arrivava col destro, non era abbastanza angolata da doversi tuffare ed andarci col sx. mi è parso così.


Si va sempre con la mano di richiamo per alzarla sopra la traversa. Se vai con l'altra mano la palla rischi di di buttarla centralmente, o ti può morire sui piedi.

Ha fatto un errore comunque.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Sto arbitro è Benedict Cumberbech senza capelli


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Con tonali siamo 100 volte più pericolosi


----------



## Swaitak (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali seguendo gli insegnamenti del maestro Locatelli diventerà fortissimo


----------



## chicagousait (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali ha fatto più lui in 10 minuti che tutto il centrocampo italiano in tutto il primo tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali altro livello rispetto a Locacessi

Berardi che diavolo fa?!?


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

sti culi rotti sempre a protestare stanno ?
ogni angolo e fallo per loro non esistono


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Comunque solo i nostri hanno i calzettoni abbassati.Tonali di un altra categoria.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

pancarumma, fai poco il pagliaccio


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

che diavolo faiiii
era la posizione perfetta


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Se non la mette Chiesa non la mette nessuno...


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Raspadori che pippa


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Gli attaccanti che cercano il rigore invece di tirare........


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

perchè non è rigore ???
non è vietato rallentare in area


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

è rigore


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

che ladrata


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Mi sembra assurdo chiamare il var per un episodio simile onestamente

Non avrei mai fischiato rigore


----------



## chicagousait (12 Novembre 2021)

Io il rigore non lo fischierei mai


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

idiota il difensore a usare il braccio invece che petto/spalla


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Mah, un po' generoso, però ce lo prendiamo.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Novembre 2021)

Rigore regalato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Berardi non aspettava altro, se non fosse stato in area di rigore non si sarebbe mai lasciato cadere ahshshsh babbo Garcia


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

giorgino non fare cazzate eh


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Pallone d'oro.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma vaffa


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Osceno


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

Che somaro sto Giorgigno


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2021)

rotfl, vuole il pallone d'oro.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mi sembra assurdo chiamare il var per un episodio simile onestamente
> 
> Non avrei mai fischiato rigore


l'arbitro ha pensato a un spalla contro spalla, invece il braccio è abbastanza vistoso, ci sta il richiamo del var anche se appunto odio gli attaccanti che aspettano il difensore...

intanto jorgcoso pallone d'oro lo sbaglia, no comment


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

Ahaha jorginho


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

E Jorginho ancora più babbo. 

Giusto così xò


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Novembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Rigore regalato.


Giustizia fatta.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

non ci credo, perchè glielo fai tirare di nuovo !!!
vergognati mancini, senza palle


----------



## Swaitak (12 Novembre 2021)

ahaha ancora sto Ordigno a battere i rigori


----------



## ARKANA (12 Novembre 2021)

L'unico rigorista che ne sbaglia più di quelli che segna tra un po' ahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2021)

Questo è veramente un *******, lol.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

Giusto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia zizzoooo


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahhahaha ma che fa sto asino


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Dollarumma....


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Zizo ma sparati


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Se anche concorreva x vincere pallone d'oro con questo terzo rigore sbagliato se l'è proprio giocato


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2021)

grande gigio.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Novembre 2021)

Che stava facendo 12 milioni


----------



## ARKANA (12 Novembre 2021)

Il Modigliani stava per farne una delle sue


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Novembre 2021)

Jorginho vattelo a prendere dove non batte il sole…


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Donnarumma che per poco mette la sua impronta digitale sulla disfatta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

è ancora colpa dei fischi di San Siro


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

grande modigliani


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

guarda quest'altro *********


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahahahahahahha Dracula vale tre Dollarumma...


----------



## kYMERA (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma perchè si ostinano a far tirare Jorginho? Non li sa proprio tirare i rigori.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

ah non è fallo ?
l'ha mirato 15 metri prima


----------



## Djici (12 Novembre 2021)

Una squadra incapace di battere la Svizzera per ben 2 volte merita di giocarsi i mondiali?


----------



## Kaw (12 Novembre 2021)

Praticamente il pallone d'oro in pectore ci è costato (quasi) i Mondiali, due rigori con la Svizzera sbagliati.
Scandaloso!!!!!


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Complimenti a Jorginho. Adesso tocca andare a fare la goleada con l'Irlanda senza attaccanti...

Speriamo loro giochino in ciabatte.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma perchè ancora mandiamo quell'ameba di Jorginho dal dischetto ?


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

dimettiti mancini
te lo fai tu lo spareggio mondiale


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Ecco cosa significa non muoversi, sommer ha messo talmente tanta pressione che ha mandato in tilt il tirante


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Jorginho una pippa.​


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'arbitro ha pensato a un spalla contro spalla, invece il braccio è abbastanza vistoso, ci sta il richiamo del var anche se appunto odio gli attaccanti che aspettano il difensore...
> 
> intanto jorgcoso pallone d'oro lo sbaglia, no comment


Per quanto mi riguarda, braccio o non braccio, è un palese rigorino con contatto accentuato ad arte da Berardi.
Non pensavo che in Europa si chiamasse il var per un episodio del genere.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

cosa vuoi consolare, c'è da prenderlo a schiaffi


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

sì sì "sono cose che capitano"

il solito motto del mister eunuco
a chi non capita di sbagliare due rigori negli scontri diretti tra andata e ritorno ?
una cosa NORMALISSIMA

chiesa, berardi, persino bonucci e tira lui di nuovo


----------



## mabadi (12 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Jorginho. Adesso tocca andare a fare la goleada con l'Irlanda senza attaccanti...
> 
> Speriamo loro giochino in ciabatte.


perchè goleada? siamo a più tre sulla Svizzera


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Mancini è moralmente a pezzi, la vedo durissima 
Se andiamo ai playoff usciamo sicuro, abbiamo troppa paura


----------



## Kaw (12 Novembre 2021)

Sapete i criteri in caso di parità?
perchè 0-0 a Berna e 1-1 a Roma in teoria danno vantaggio alla Svizzera, o si guarda solo la DR?


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Novembre 2021)

Tra il rigore sbagliato del pallone d'oro e la perla finale di zizzo, oggi è lo svergognamento dei fake fenomeni


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> perchè goleada? siamo a più tre sulla Svizzera


Per essere sicuri. La Svizzera ovviamente tenterà la goleada con la Bulgaria. Se finiamo con la stessa differenza reti passa la Svizzera perché oggi ha segnato in trasferta con noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Alla RAI si precipitano a sottolineare che l'Irlanda del Nord è un'avversaria molto più dura della Bulgaria, quando hanno esattamente gli stessi punti in classifica. Mah...


----------



## Gamma (12 Novembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sapete i criteri in caso di parità?
> perchè 0-0 a Berna e 1-1 a Roma in teoria danno vantaggio alla Svizzera, o si guarda solo la DR?



Direttamente la differenza reti.


----------



## Kayl (12 Novembre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> perchè goleada? siamo a più tre sulla Svizzera


siamo a pari punti, la differenza reti stabilirà chi passa dopo la prossima partita se resteremo a pari punti. E la svizzera attacca meglio di noi che siamo senza giocatori offensivi.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> perchè goleada? siamo a più tre sulla Svizzera


+2 e giocano contro la bulgaria che ne ha già beccati tre all'andata quando era in corsa, figuriamoci ora
sarà un tiro al bersaglio e pallottoliere, toglieranno over dalle scommesse


----------



## Kayl (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla RAI si precipitano a sottolineare che l'Irlanda del Nord è un'avversaria molto più dura della Bulgaria, quando hanno esattamente gli stessi punti in classifica. Mah...


gli irlandesi la mettono sul fisico e sulla cazzimma, se non la sblocchiamo subito sarà dura.


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla RAI si precipitano a sottolineare che l'Irlanda del Nord è un'avversaria molto più dura della Bulgaria, quando hanno esattamente gli stessi punti in classifica. Mah...


Il problema è che non siamo mai stati nazionale da goleade. 

Figurarci adesso che non abbiamo neanche attaccanti.


----------



## Gamma (12 Novembre 2021)

È più forte di me, non riesco a "soffrire" per la Nazionale quanto soffro per il Milan in analoghe circostanze(idem per gli aspetti positivi).

Sarei contento per i Mondiali più per evitare la gogna mediatica che per altro, anche se alcuni tifosi(ed in generale, l'ambiente italiano in ambito calcistico e sportivo) un po' la meriterebbe una lavata di capo... spocchiosità a non finire e arroganza ingiustificata.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Novembre 2021)

come funziona lo spareggio, a sorteggio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2021)

Gettare nel gabinetto la qualificazione in questo modo è incredibile. Cioè veramente da non crederci...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2021)

Immaginate che schifo la prossima stagione novembre e dicembre senza campionati e coppe europee se non andiamo al mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Immaginate che schifo la prossima stagione novembre e dicembre senza campionati e coppe europee se non andiamo al mondiale


Vincere l'europeo e non andare al mondiale. È già riuscita a qualcuno questa impresa?


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma perché avete questo terrore di non passare?
Anche se andremo a spareggio passeremo, quello con Ventura è stato un caso più unico che raro.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Che vergogna.
Juve e Nazionale sono Chiellini dipendenti, il che è tutto dire sul nostro degrado tecnico.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

giochiamo con un portiere RACCOMANDATO che continua a fare papere.
ci è costato diversi punti nel girone

senza attaccante e vabbè ormai pazienza.

difensore centrale uno che non è nessuno come acerbi

Tonali è tra i più in forma del gruppo e gioca mezz'ora a favore di quelli mezzi infortunati o fuori forma

rigore decisivo a uno che ne sbaglia due di seguito


bravo MANCIO


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che vergogna.
> Juve e Nazionale sono Chiellini dipendenti, il che è tutto dire sul nostro degrado tecnico.


ma cosa c'entra chiellini? che all'andata c'era e abbiam fatto schifo uguale poi.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Novembre 2021)

Scrivo solo per dire che Tonali vale 10 Vatetelli. Dieci.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Tonali, in mezzo a tanta mediocrità, è stato un gigante.


----------



## Simo98 (12 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vincere l'europeo e non andare al mondiale. È già riuscita a qualcuno questa impresa?


Sembrano i nostri discorsi di maggio
"È mai successo che i campioni d'inverno non arrivassero tra i primi 4?"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Novembre 2021)

Mancini vergognoso,Berardi e Tonali erano da mettere prima.
Il ragazzo del Sassuolo è entrato benissimo, rigore procurato e buone giocate. Tonali ha fatto due pennellate che Raccomandatelli si sogna....vabeh


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Novembre 2021)

Adesso è durissima. Ai playoff si rischia la croazia o il portogallo e anche svezia e Polonia sono complicate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla RAI si precipitano a sottolineare che l'Irlanda del Nord è un'avversaria molto più dura della Bulgaria, quando hanno esattamente gli stessi punti in classifica. Mah...


Ma in casa loro! per forza è più dura 
Mannaggia a questi qua !!!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Novembre 2021)

ora però non esageriamo ragazzi. Noi non siamo una nazionale da goleada, ok, ma non è che la svizzera sia tutta sta gran cosa. Il problema vero è che siamo spenti, fisicamente e mentalmente.


----------



## koti (13 Novembre 2021)

Credo la nazionale più scarsa ad aver vinto un europeo, subito dopo la Grecia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma perché avete questo terrore di non passare?
> Anche se andremo a spareggio passeremo, quello con Ventura è stato un caso più unico che raro.


Sono partite complicate fratello rossonero se no mica ci fasciavamo la testa prima del tempo


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo vinto l europeo non lo sa nessuno.


Semplice: l’involuzione tecnica del gioco del calcio è evidentissima e solo chi lo segue da relativamente poco tempo non riesce ad accorgersene.
Oggi ci sono pochissimi calciatori in grado di fare realmente la differenza, perché c’è stato un clamoroso livellamento tecnico verso il basso.
Ora la differenza la fanno le idee e l’organizzazione, molto più che in passato, ma il gesto tecnico è raro da vedere, tanto è vero che quando durante una partita vedo uno stop al volo mi viene da piangere.
Questo livellamento per me è oggettivo, ma è la direzione in cui è andato, purtroppo, il calcio, ancora più di altri sport: atletismo, fondismo podistico a momenti, esaltazione mediatica non giustificata per ogni singolo gesto e finto professionismo.
Faccio un esempio pratico: nel calcio se guadagni già a 17 anni scarsi 6 mln di euro a stagione e vieni pompato come il portiere più forte della galassia senza che tu lo sia, te ne convinci e smetti di avere la fame necessaria per diventare realmente una leggenda e il migliore di tutti.. ti alzi la mattina e fai il tuo lavoro senza più alcuno stimolo, perché tanto tu sei già arrivato e non sono necessari altri sacrifici.. poi a 22 anni vieni fatto anche passare da eroe dei due mondi per dei rigori parati tirati oggettivamente male (ma mica per colpa tua, ci mancherebbe) e nessuno ti rimprovera per cappellate varie, perché tu tanto hai già lo status di migliore del mondo (non si sa bene come).. questo discorso vale anche per tanti altri presunti fenomeni del PSG ad esempio…
Il calcio ha preso una brutta piega da un decennio abbondante… e gli squadroni, che non sempre vincono sia chiaro, non esistono quasi più, nè a livello di club nè a livello di nazionale.
La vittoria dell’europeo non è stata inaspettata come quella della Grecia nel 2004 solo perché squadre fortissime, oltre la Francia sulla carta, non ce ne erano.
Mancano gli interpreti di questo sport, quelli che ce ne hanno fatto innamorare.
Guardiamo la serie A: finalmente il campionato è combattuto e di questo siamo ovviamente contenti.. ma perché è combattuto? Perché il livello negli anni si è abbassato, negli ultimi due anni quali campioni affermati sono arrivati? Quali talenti sono esplosi? Pochi, alcuni per fortuna giocano da noi e hanno ancora tutto da dimostrare.
Concludo con una affermazione che farà imbestialire i più: paragonando in modo azzardato il tutto alla NBA, io vedo che in NBA, al netto delle evidenti distorsioni pure di quel sistema, c’è il reale desiderio di ogni singolo giocatore di migliorare e diventare il migliore di tutti.
Perché mediamente si tratta di gente venuta dal nulla che ha una fame pazzesca.. nonostante i dollari, hanno ancora fame e vogliono vincere, instaurare una legacy e dominare nel tempo. Sono tantissimi i giocatori che passano tutto il tempo in palestra fare workout per migliorare ogni aspetto del gioco per rimanere al top: pensate a Giannis e ai tiri liberi, o a chi impara a tirare da 3… perché? Perché al di là del Dio denaro, che regna incontrastato in questo mondo, c’è anche altro.
Nel calcio i vari Donnarumma e Leao, ad esempio, passano tutte quelle ore ad allenarsi su rigori e tiri? Niente affatto, anche se vengono dal nulla c’è un abisso rispetto al professionismo americano e alla cultura sportiva che in Europa sta sparendo: decenni fa anche nel calcio volevi lasciare un segno, ora boh… sembrano passati di là per caso, basta che dicono che sono tutte finali e bona.. 
mi sta deludendo sempre più questo sport, come dimostra il fatto che ora seguo solo il Milan e il Bologna, certo non la Nazionale.. che amavo ai tempi dei veri giocatori di questo sport come Baresi e Baggio.


----------



## Tobi (13 Novembre 2021)

Ma siamo primi per differenza reti. Perché si parla di spareggio?


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma siamo primi per differenza reti. Perché si parla di spareggio?


Perché se la Svizzera fa per esempio 3-0 con i morti bulgari,all'itaglia non basta lo 0-1 in Irlanda,perché a quel punto sarebbero pari ma si terrebbe conto dei gol fatti in trasferta negli scontri diretti,e ti dico : la Svizzera farà 4-0 con la Bulgaria e l'Italia non farà mai e poi mai 0-3 in Irlanda.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

Un altro mondiale a casa è ciò che si merita tutto il marcio sistema italico,gli esaltatori di ogni parassita che appena tira un calcio ad un pallone diventa il migliore al mondo solo perché italiano,gli esaltatori del blocco juve(quando si vince),gli idioti che spingono jorginho()nella corsa al pallone d'oro così come accadeva per buffon(e)negli anni scorsi,coloro che hanno definito chiellini-bonucci(rigorosamente in minuscolo)la coppia di centrali italiani più forte di sempre().Questo è ciò che si merita l'italiota medio,un altro spareggio,e Dio voglia che sia contro la Spagna o il Portogallo.Questa nazionale e ciò che gli gira intorno non mi appartiene,esiste solo il Milan(per me)ma presto anche i più resistenti lo capiranno.


----------

